
MS Outsourced Skype, Cortana Voice Analysis to China with No Security in Place - dear
https://gizmodo.com/microsoft-outsourced-skype-cortana-voice-analysis-to-c-1840935163
======
boudin
I always wonder with this how much of those recordings are from people talking
near a recording device, not the actual owner of the device. I also wonder how
it manages to be compliant with GDPR, does it considers that the owner of the
device is a data controller?

